# Heavy 10 spindle bearing issue/questions...



## jarrettbailey (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey guys

I just got my Heavy 10 a couple weeks ago. I got it hooked up and going and I'm happy with it, but I do have an issue that I'd appreciate help on... even if it is directing me to another post on this topic. 

I had some chatter close to the chuck which surprised me. So I checked the spindle for slack (just by taking a pry bar and lightly applying pressure) and I got about 0.005"! So I backed off my spindle lock screws and tried to take up the lash. I got it to 0.002" but, when I turned it on (1400 rpms to check) it was locked. Backed off on the caps until it would free up and the best I can get is 0.003". Is this normal on these machines? I am new to them. 

Now, that being said, I've taken some small cuts and checked and it seems to cut dead true within a 4" workpiece. (maybe 0.0005" taper.... MAYBE)

So, what is my next course of action, if there is one? I'd appreciate any (constructive) assistance! Thanks in advance!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2017)

The only way you can truly know what is going on with the spindle and the bearings is to tear it down and inspect it. Things can happen like most people try and remove and install the bearing caps without removing the dovetail expander screws and then they damage the bearings. Are the shim pacs installed correctly? Is the spindle or bearings scored from lack of oil? Are the bearings egg shaped? You see what I am getting at hear? You can fiddle with it all you want but if you don't actually know what is going on under the bearing caps and bearings your only guessing.  0.003 is a bit large of a clearance I think, been awhile since I did mine, but I think the spec is not more than 0.001 or 0.002, but I may be wrong on that spec. Do you have the rebuild book? Or did you look at my rebuild thread where I set the bearing clearance with the lift test? I think I called out what the clearance was.


----------

